
You could make $125 by filling out this Equifax claim form - bspn
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/26/you-could-make-125-by-filling-out-this-equifax-data-breach-claim-form.html
======
warmfuzzykitten
Or, you could get 35 cents. Depends on how many apply for the cash reward,
because the number of injured parties vastly exceeds the amount of cash in the
settlement.

